# Time to vote, for December POTM



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

just a reminder, no voting for your own pic ;D

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,13810.0.html


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,13810.msg88994.html#msg88994

I didn't see the link - in case someone doesn't know how to find it!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

OttosMama said:


> http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,13810.msg88994.html#msg88994
> 
> I didn't see the link - in case someone doesn't know how to find it!


oops, I forgot to put it in :-[


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

No problem, harrigab!!! You're always on top of everything!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Are we back to only getting to vote once?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> Are we back to only getting to vote once?


only one vote per member TR, that's how (or should've ) always been.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Oops, meant to post this in the January thread. Look there instead!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

...bump..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

only 12 hours left, c'mon we've only had 21 votes..


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Somebody needs to vote, no clear winners yet.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Well done einspanner on winning December Pic of the Month, great photo ;D


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks so much! Scout would like to give you all a hug and a billion kisses, give or take, in gratitude.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> Somebody needs to vote, no clear winners yet.


might wind it down Debs, 23 votes and it takes me about 3 hours to set it up and run the poll etc


----------

